# 3 Caliber Range Report, 1 P99c Chronograph



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Went & shot my 3 99's Sunday, and chronographed Golden Sabre Bonded 124 +P's through my P99c.

P99c in 9MM - 100 rounds S&B 115 FMJ, 30 rounds Golden Sabre Bonded 124 +P's. 0 failures.

SW99 in .40 - 100 rounds Winchester Ranger 155 JHP, 30 rounds Black Hills 165 EXP JHP. 0 failures.

SW99 in .45 - 50 rounds Blazer alum 230 FMJ, 50 rounds Blazer Brass 230 FMJ. 0 failures.

Thats 3 guns, 3 calibers, 6 different ammos, 360 rounds, and zero malfunctions.

Also chronographed 5 Golden Sabre +P Bonded rounds through the P99c to check velocity. Results as follows:

1st - 1145fps
2nd - 1149fps
3rd - 1121fps
4th - 1143fps
5th - 1121fps

That's an average of 1135fps, which should yield about 355 ft-lbs. Not bad for 9MM from a 3 1/2" barrel.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good report. Anyone of them rounds will get the job done for ya. I would really like to have a chronograph and good place to shoot. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The chronograph belongs to a shooting buddy. It was a lot of fun to play with.


----------

